# Lemongrass EO and Sw.Orange?



## ohsoap (Nov 20, 2009)

I made a lemongrass soap at the beginning of the month and the smell was sooooooo strong, that I put it in cupboard for a few days.  But now it seems to be disapearing FAST.  Do I need to anchor lemongrass EO?

Edited to add another question...
Also if I am blending Sw. Orange with Spearmint do I still need an anchor for my sw.orange?


----------



## seaturtle (Nov 20, 2009)

For lemongrass soap, I use 3 parts lemongrass eo and 1 part lavender eo. The lemongrass scent holds up beautifully for months, lavender is hardly noticable.


----------



## ohsoap (Nov 22, 2009)

I will try to add some lav to my next lemongrass batch, I thought it was odd cause from what I've read lemongrass is suppose to stick like glue.  LOL

Anyone know if I blend sw.orange with spearmint, do I still need an anchor?


----------



## carebear (Nov 22, 2009)

sorry, still don't know


----------

